# Gen 1 built motor turbo fuel upgrade



## marc75 (Nov 23, 2018)

hi guys anyone built their gen 1 ?? anyone built tranny ? im looking to add some serious power


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

what? What?


----------

